# edmonton



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone 
I'm thinking of moving to Edmonton or Red Deer Canada but the rent is quite high has anyone got information on cheaper rent there for 3 maybe 4 bedroom house. There is 6 in my family moving. Thats all for now any information would be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards
Shinny


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shinny said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm thinking of moving to Edmonton or Red Deer Canada but the rent is quite high has anyone got information on cheaper rent there for 3 maybe 4 bedroom house. There is 6 in my family moving. Thats all for now any information would be greatly appreciated.
> Kind Regards
> Shinny


What do you consider high rent for a 3/4 bedroom home?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats what i was thinking as well Auld Yin.

I currently rent for $340/wk and its a 2br homette in Adelaide, Australia.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

shinny said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm thinking of moving to Edmonton or Red Deer Canada but the rent is quite high has anyone got information on cheaper rent there for 3 maybe 4 bedroom house. There is 6 in my family moving. Thats all for now any information would be greatly appreciated.
> Kind Regards
> Shinny


Use the link below. This should give you an idea of whats available in Edmonton for house rent... and prices

House rental Edmonton Area. Houses, townhouses, duplexes for rent on Kijiji. Free Rental Listings.


----------

